# who makes baskets?



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

more specifically, baskets out of willow branches?
can someone give me a play by play of what you do?


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

I'm a basket maker but I use reed and cane mostly. Some out of blackberry and wisteria vines. Some coiled with rafia but haven't used willow. What type of basket are you thinking?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

the kind made with vines? sorry, I dont know how to answer that question. I have several baskets already that are made out of sticks, or vines of some sort. I am fairly certain one is willow. I can copy the design, and modify to suit me, that is no big deal. I guess what I need to know, is what I need to do to the willow stems to make them ready. I have several bundles of ones I cut this fall, some as thin as 1/8 inch diameter, some a bit bigger around than a pencil. they are outside and frozen right now, but still green. most are around 4-6 feet long.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I took this from an English site about willow weaving. I know the bigger harder pieces they steam, but otherwise, I believe it's like any stem/bark...it needs to be soaked until pliable.*


Use and Storage of Willow*
Willows are worked in a damp condition which means that they must be soaked in cold water in order to make them pliable. After soaking, they should be covered in a cool spot to mellow overnight. Times for soaking vary according to the thickness and type of willow and your particular situation. The following soaking times are given as a guide:
*Soaking Chart* 
*White and Buff Willow*
Up to 4 feet.................half hour
4 to 6 feet.........half to one hour
6 to 8 feet......two to three hours
*Brown Willow*
Up to 4 feet........two to three days
4 to 6 feet..........three to five days
6 to 8 feet.........five to seven days

Test: The willow is soaked enough when a butt end will kink at 90 degrees without breaking and the bark stays intact. Do not over-soak!
Prepared willow is velvety to the touch and has no greasiness. Prepared willow, not in use, should be kept covered as it will dry out easily. One should only prepare enough willow for a few days use and dry all unused willow. Willow should be stored dry and in a dry, dark place.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I dont know what kind of willow it is, except weeping, but I guess the bending test will tell. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

ahh. weeping willow. should be the same as white willow (brown is tougher stuff). Weeping isn't usually what they use for basketry, because of the numerous leaves, I think. But as long as you harvested it before the leaves budded out, should be fine  I'd treat it as a vine....soak in a large tub, and give it the 90degree test. The stuff soaks up a LOT of water, btw.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I cut it this fall. My dh had to trim a friends weeper, and I demanded some vines, so he drug a huge pile home on the back of the boom truck and said there they are, and left me to unload and clean up the mess. I guess be careful what you ask for right?

At this point, they are de-leafed, and sorted according to thickness and length. I thought about making some hide stretching circles out of the bigger ones.

does it matter the temperature of the water?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

cool to room temp, I think. Warm water they'll absorb quickly and it will split the bark before the wood has a chance to relax.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Be sure to post pictures when you're done!! Can't wait to see them. - Catherine


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

You could also make some wreaths and dreamcatchers out of the bigger stuff. Or garden art type stuff. 

I'm looking forward to pictures too! Yay, another weaver out there!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

another POTENTIAL weaver out there


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

I could scan and send you some basic weaving instructions if you're interested. Pm me with an email if you are.

Wisconsin Ann, what type do you weave? 

Oops, forgot to add that I weave mostly "usin'" baskets as my old basketmaker used to call his. (He was almost 100 yrs old and still weaving when he passed) Not the fancy decorative art that some wonderful weavers do. Egg baskets, market type, a few antler baskets..


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Grapevines and oak splits. Both are plentiful here. MAN are grapevines plentiful.  Can't kill the stuff. Try to kill it and it grows where you threw the pieces. 

I have been known to use raffia, really skinny willow, and cattail rushes in things from my loom (for wall hangings). 

Mostly wreaths and such tho. If I lived in the South, I'd be using the pine needles for stuff. I LOVE the pineneedle baskets and things. Our needles up here are MAYBE 4 inches long...they don't work well for basketry


----------

